# Lap dogs?



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Anytime we are sitting down on the floor and Frankie is playing or chewing, he loves getting on our laps. If he is chewing, he'll just sit there while he chews for a long time. Do others do this as well?









Rarely we can sit like this because he loves socks!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh yes. All the time! If I sit on the bed....there is Max. It's a mugging from the dogs should I dare to get on the floor!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

It's funny because he enjoys biting at socks and pants if you walk, and is not a cuddler when he sleeps at all. But when he is chewing on toys or stag bars or nylabones, he just wants to be on our lap... all the time. No pant chewing, no sock chewing, nothing - just the toy. (Although one time he did accidentally get *my* man bits. That was not that fun.. lol)


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Whenever Molly has either a toy or something to chew on she HAS To have it on your lap ...

You know as soon as she picks something up,she's heading towards you for a 'lean' 

xxx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

SamRinde said:


> It's funny because he enjoys biting at socks and pants if you walk, and is not a cuddler when he sleeps at all. But when he is chewing on toys or stag bars or nylabones, he just wants to be on our lap... all the time. No pant chewing, no sock chewing, nothing - just the toy. (Although one time he did accidentally get *my* man bits. That was not that fun.. lol)


OUCH!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol this post reminds me of when Fergus was getting his professional pics done before he went to live with Karen.Jim the photographer was lying on his tummy flat out taking pics and Fergus picked up his chew and plonked himself on jims bum and continued chewing,it did that throughout the evening.If I lie down on the floor you cant see me for all the dogs!! xxx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw how sweet! But I was distracted by the view of your cream, yes, CREAM carpet!!! How on earth is that possible??


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww I love his glossy glossy black coat! Seymour would be a lap dog if he could but he just doesn't fit on my lap! Haha x


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Aw how sweet! But I was distracted by the view of your cream, yes, CREAM carpet!!! How on earth is that possible??


I can't tell if its a "i love cream carpeting" distraction or a "how does it stay clean?!" type of cream carpeting. lol

Whatever it is, we live in pretty shitty apartments. My lady and I are trying to save as much as we can so we can buy a house in the near future. We really just took whichever apartment had the best cheap/nice ratio. We are very frugal, and like I said, trying to save for a house. Being a recent college/university graduate is tough when you live in an expensive city!


----------

